# router table (craftsman)



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

ok, i am having issues with my router table and need some advice. i have a craftsman router that i purchased awhile back that came with a router table. good for beginner (maybe) but i am having some issues with it. i haven't been able to use it that much only for the fact that the 3 mounting screws that hold the router to the underisde of the table are stripping. when changing the router bit or putting the router away, after time the phillips head screws have rounded. i gave up yesterday and said the hell with it!!! without the obvious advice which would be to make a nicer table how can i use what i have until i get good enough to make my own? it is a pain in the rear to constantly have to screw and unscrew these screws just to change bits.

i do have the plans for the router table that the router workshop uses but i don't think im experienced enough to attempt that w/o blowing theough a lot of wood.

does anyone have any advice!!!!

shawn


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shawn, you should be able to change bits by changing the height adjustment on your router to all the way up.(This means dropping it as far as it will go in the table) You can get replacement screws at the hardware store, just take an old one with you for sizing. You should have no problem building the Router Workshop table. You have the skills to do this, just take your time.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mike

Now on the underside of the router table there is what looks like a grey guard or shield. not exactly sure what it's for but that is in the way of doing anything.

i am trying to stick to small things until i become comfortable enough with what im doing.

shawn


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shawn, if we work out the details on a local "Meet & Greet" I will make it a point to help you build your table. You do have the skills, you just lack confidence. You did a nice job on the storage bins.


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

we really need to do something cause my honey-do list is getting out of control and everything i attempt to make for her is failing!!!!

is lack of confidence that obvious? well when you get as frusterated as i do it doesn't help!!!!!

shawn


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

reds_21 said:


> ok, i am having issues with my router table and need some advice. i have a craftsman router that i purchased awhile back that came with a router table. good for beginner (maybe) but i am having some issues with it. i haven't been able to use it that much only for the fact that the 3 mounting screws that hold the router to the underisde of the table are stripping. when changing the router bit or putting the router away, after time the phillips head screws have rounded. i gave up yesterday and said the hell with it!!! without the obvious advice which would be to make a nicer table how can i use what i have until i get good enough to make my own? it is a pain in the rear to constantly have to screw and unscrew these screws just to change bits.
> 
> i do have the plans for the router table that the router workshop uses but i don't think im experienced enough to attempt that w/o blowing theough a lot of wood.
> 
> ...


 Any way you could post some pictures of your set-up? I have as of now 4 craftsman router tables and I might be able to give a couple of ideas how to work around some of the issues. I do not have to take the router on and off the table to change bits.... I do take the plastic "viewer" window off the router as that mostly got in the way and is not of any good use when mounted under the table.

As far as making your own table.... If you get a top like say the one from oak-park that is used on the Router Workshop and one of the plates they sell most of the hard work would be done for you. A table top can be mounted on pretty much a box minus the one side. I haven't priced the top and plate latly but amazon sells them and you can get free shipping.... I think they would come to maybe $110 or so???

Remember woodworking is fun.... but sometime things go a little haywire...
Last week I was putting a couple of shed doors together, it wasn't until I was putting the last coat of paint on them that I noticed I had assembled a part on each door backwards...... it had been a ruff hot day until then but I ended up laughing at my mistake, took an icetea break and fixed the problem I had made for myself and it turned out to be a good day in the shop.

Now take a deep breath and get back to the honey do list.

Ed


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello shawn,

I can look at all of my projects and see the mistakes that I have made and the one thing that I remember is that I have learned from each one.

The best thing about wood working is the finished product, the fun and relaxation that I receive from each new project I try. Take your time, relax and enjoy. Skills improve as time goes on.

I believe you can make a table.


----------

